# Depersonalization is permanent. You are doomed.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Just kidding. Anyway, for those of you who are reading this, now 
Do not be discouraged by others who haven't/don't accept that depersonalization cannot be cured by traditional, modern, therapy.
(i.e. depersonalization is beyond codependency, dysfunctional attachment, suppressed trauma, etc)
*Wrong*.
Each of those categories specifically are in correlation with what you are experiencing. Those who no longer suffer from depersonalization, for instance, tunnel vision, out of body experiences and what not -- are in fact ruminating and just suffering from generalized anxiety at this point. This is perhaps stemmed from their original bout with depersonalization - which for the most part the majority of their depersonalization has wore off which means that they are pretty much recovered aside from daily ruminations and OCD.
*PLEASE *do your homework and research what codependency, dysfunctional attachment, trauma really is and how it applies to you. Use this accumulated research for your own benefit and SHOW YOUR THERAPIST how it possibly applies to you. It is reversible and does not mean you are going to live the rest of your life depersonalized.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I would highly recommend Codependent No More, by Melody Beattie.

If you read this book cover to cover several times, you're guaranteed to make major progress.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I know it's not permanent because I recovered from it before by not worrying about it, but I relapsed so this second time I'm around I'm more serious about believing that I did have unresolved trauma.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Just to clarify. I wasn't trying to start a hate war on here with my other thread. I was just curious and somewhat baffled as to why the condition can last that long, and if it is indeed a more severe case unrelated to these emotional issues raised as a cause.

By the sounds of your post, I'm left with residual anxiety and rumination from dp.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

But at the same time, I KNOW I have a dysfunctional relationship with myself, I always question if I'm justifiably angry or upset with someone, or whether I'm overreacting in a sense. No matter what, it's nearly ALWAYS me that apologizes in an altercation. Maybe I'm analysing too much. I don't know...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Just to clarify. I wasn't trying to start a hate war on here with my other thread. I was just curious and somewhat baffled as to why the condition can last that long, and if it is indeed a more severe case unrelated to these emotional issues raised as a cause.
> 
> By the sounds of your post, I'm left with residual anxiety and rumination from dp.


It had nothing to do with you; it was all me and that other guy. Probably more me since I continued it, but I have no regrets.

Any way, like I said in that other thread before things got out of hand; most people who have it for decades typically had no idea of what they were dealing with for most of that time, but since recovering from DP takes a particular mind set they get stuck. The people who do get out on their own managed to find the right formula by themselves. As many people recover without outside assistance as those who end up stuck with it for decades because of a lack of help.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Antimony said:


> The people who do get out on their own managed to find the right formula by themselves.


That's what I'm curious about. I'll snap out of it via debunking my thoughts or actually understating what's happening to me or why I'm thinking the way I'm thinking to the point where I can't even make dp come back. But I always find myself waking up with it the next morning... peculiar.

I should say, I find the formula and I'll be out and free, only to wake up in the morning checking for thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> That's what I'm curious about. I'll snap out of it via debunking my thoughts or actually understating what's happening to me or why I'm thinking the way I'm thinking to the point where I can't even make dp come back. But I always find myself waking up with it the next morning... peculiar.
> 
> I should say, I find the formula and I'll be out and free, only to wake up in the morning checking for thoughts and feelings.


It just takes time and practice to solidify the good way of thinking; checking in on DP/DR related thoughts and feelings is a bad habit, maybe even and addiction on some level, and both of those are hard to break. The fact that your snapping out of it is a good sign, so try and be happier about that then you are frustrated about falling back in.

I have good days and bad days with it, as dose everyone else; the most important thing is that you don't let a bad day ruin all the good ones.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree 100%. I'm just not sure how to relieve this residual anxiety because I believe it's all because I have experienced DP if that makes any sense. It's hard for me to unthink the things I've already let myself think.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I denied this for a long time, accepted it, and then denied it again with some help from chemicals. I have to say I was and am happy, content, and DP free when I accepted it, and insecure, self-loathing, self-centered, foggy brained, anxious, and detached from connection when I denied it. So, I don't deny the self-evident now.

You're going to keep coming back to these issues until you educate yourself, face them, and learn to overcome them. Love yourself and love others, and don't be dismissive or judgmental of people or ideas. Being dismissive over things you disagree with is being afraid of that thing, and being judgmental is projecting your own nastiness, bias, and insecurities onto the world.


----------

